# Oxigen Sensor Question



## jonatanmonge (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi to the foroum, Im fron Costa Rica....
I have a 2001 HB motor Ka24E, since 3 months ago
I have a question about 02 sensor wiring and I want to know if It is OK

Since ECU the there is a single Line to the oxigen sensor, but the Oxigen sensor is 3 wires , It is normal?

The gas comsuption is High

I can't attached photos about.....Sorry I new member.


----------



## jonatanmonge (Apr 22, 2016)

Enviado desde mi SM-G900F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jonatanmonge (Apr 22, 2016)

That a correct









Enviado desde mi SM-G900F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jonatanmonge (Apr 22, 2016)

The Last photo is mine

Enviado desde mi SM-G900F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

That is interesting as it is unlike what we have in the US, which I am sure has different emission standards than Costa Rica. One-wire oxygen sensors are the older style sensors before manufacturers started installing heaters in them to warm the sensor up quicker, allowing the ECM to enter closed loop quicker. Oxygen sensors create their own voltage by the heating of the precious metal(s) used inside them. The voltage produced will usually range from 0 volts to as much as 1.1 volt, cycling up and down according to the amount of heat in the exhaust. The three wire sensor is an indication that it is an oxygen sensor with an internal heater. Back before heated sensors, the connector would typically be a 1-pin connector, which is all you need since there is only one wire. FYI, Nissan stopped selling the Hardbody, unfortunately, in the US after the 1997 model year. We then went to the Frontier, which is known as the Navara in many other countries. My thinking is that your Hardbody still uses an OBD I system (the US required OBD II compliancy in 1996 for US sold vehicles to be operated in the US). Perhaps they went to the 3-pin plug design to cut down on the number of oxygen sensors they make or take advantage of the later oxygen sensors performance due to the precious metals used in it compared to the earlier sensors, but just didn't need the heater because it's an OBD I system? I can't really answer that. As long as the center wire is the signal wire, which I'm pretty sure it is, this setup should work and is likely correct. You can always check with the dealers in your country, who are more familiar with your particular vehicle. Whether the sensor is working properly or not, and possibly leading to it running rich, I cannot say, obviously. It's certainly a possibility. But I would also make sure that fuel pressure in in spec and not excessive (which would likely indicate a bad fuel pressure regulator) and the spark plugs are in good shape and properly adjusted, as well as confirming proper ignition timing, compression, etc. If it is an OBD I system, it will likely have a way to access trouble codes via a mode screw on the side of the ECM (if it's a 5-mode ECM) or a toggle switch (for a 2-mode ECM) and a pair of LED's, one red and one green.


----------



## jonatanmonge (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks for the quick answer smj999smj .In the wire that I suppossed comes form the ECU , inside the black cover near to the yellow wire there is a wire that I measure with multimeter and complies with ground line , and the Only wire that works fine with this 3 wire sensor.
I had installed a single wire sensor but it does not fine (high gas comsuption, and low performance).

I know that 3 wire sensor means 
1 line for ground
1 line for ecu signal
1 line for 12 volts.

what happens if I connect the 12 V to this sensor (I already have Signal and Ground)????


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

The 1 line sensor would only carry the ECU signal.

The chassis would supply Ground.

The 12 volts wire would be for preheating, which must not be used on yours.

You need to pull the codes to find out what is wrong.

What size tires are on your truck? That makes a big difference in gas consumption. What fuel mileage are you getting? Some people own a Honda Civic, then buy a Nissan pickup and think it gets bad fuel mileage. Or, perhaps you have owned this truck for years and the fuel mileage has just started getting really bad. All of those make a difference in diagnosing.

Here is how to check the error codes:

[VIDEO] Checking Error Codes - Infamous Nissan - Hardbody / Frontier Forums


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The 12v and ground wires on a 3-wire sensor are for the heating element inside your sensor. The ECM controls the heater and since your ECM isn't meant to operate an O2 sensor heater, there is no point in hooking up those wires.


----------



## jonatanmonge (Apr 22, 2016)

The gas comsuption is about 6km/l , I know in USA the gas comsuption es about mpg. I want to reach 10km pero liter I used 185/65/R15 tires and as you mentioned before car were terios toyota echo honda cívic nissan sentrab14 

Enviado desde mi SM-G900F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

6 km/l = 14.1 mpg
10 km/l = 23.5 mpg
I'm not sure what the stock tire size is on your vehicle, but if the outer diameter of your current tires are either smaller or larger than the stock size, it could make your speedometer and odometer readings inaccurate, depending on the size difference. Every 1 inch increase in diameter increases the circumference 3.14 inches. 

That all said, Nissan Hardbodys were never known for good gas mileage. You don't mention what kind of transmission you have or whether it's RWD or 4WD. 1997 was the last year for the Hardbody in the US and all of them had the KA24E engine. The combined mileage ratings per the U.S. Dept of Energy are listed as follows:

RWD/5-spd. manual trans: 20 mpg
RWD/Automatic trans: 19 mpg
4WD/5-spd. manual trans: 16 mpg

Of course those numbers will vary depending on what kind of driving you do. If you drive aggressively, drive over a lot of hilly terrain or rough roads, do a lot of stop and go driving or towing, those numbers will be lower. Also, keep in mind those numbers are for brand new vehicles, so, an older or high mileage vehicle might see lower numbers, as well.
I had a RWD 1997 Hardbody SE, extended cab with automatic transmission which I purchase brand new and put 200,000 miles on it. On an interstate highway using cruise control at speeds around 70 miles an hour, I would average about 21-22 mpg, tops. Around town with stop and go driving, it was closer to 15-17 mpg. The vehicle was completely stock, had the factory size P215/70R14 tires on it and meticulously maintained.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

I would suggest taking it to an auto parts store and have them pull the codes to see what part is messing up.


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

For the influence of tires on MPG, I'd measure the tire radius from hub center to the ground, for all four tires, with typical vehicle loading. 

Spec'd tire size is correlated to this, but so is tire pressure, vehicle loading, sidewall rigidity, tire temperature, etc.; so-called confounding factors/variables.


----------



## jonatanmonge (Apr 22, 2016)

Sorry, my hb is manual transmisión 4 Doors made in México 

Enviado desde mi SM-G900F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jonatanmonge (Apr 22, 2016)

Whats exactly sparks númber you recommend I use ngk bpr5es according to manual it states zfr5e11 there is a difference ? Spark wires what can I used? I have a trouble when the engine is hot at the moment of start the engine is not easy sometimes the start is in the second time I read about pressure regulator gasoline valve other thing is I not yet performed an inyector cleaning

Enviado desde mi SM-G900F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Different spark plugs have different resistances to them. That could be the cause of poor fuel mileage.


----------



## jonatanmonge (Apr 22, 2016)

Which could be the correct one motor ka24e 12 valves?

Enviado desde mi SM-G900F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jonatanmonge (Apr 22, 2016)

Enviado desde mi SM-G900F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

jp2code said:


> I would suggest taking it to an auto parts store and have them pull the codes to see what part is messing up.


Since it's a Mexican manufactured vehicle, it probably has OBD I diagnostics, so the part store probably won't pull the codes for him. They had to be read with a Kent-Moore code reader (I have one, but not very many places except old Nissan dealers do, anymore) or by using the LED's and mode screw/switch on the ECM.


----------



## jonatanmonge (Apr 22, 2016)

If there is a ecu trouble what the ecu shows?

Enviado desde mi SM-G900F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The wires in the picture look like they aren't that old. I stick with NGK or genuine Nissan parts when it comes to Nissan ignition systems. The original plug is probably an NGK #4435 (ZFR5E-11) and the option plug is the G-Platinum, NGK #7096 (ZFR5EGP). The gap is 0.044 inch or 1.1 mm. NGK spark plug wires are #9177 (RC-NX93). 

BPR5ES is a bit different than the ZFR5E-11. Both are copper core plugs, but the ZFR5E-11 has a "V" groove electrode and is a wide-gap plug (1.1 mm), unlike the BPR5ES (0.8-0.9 mm). I believe the "ZF" means the gap extends further out of the plug compared to the BPR5ES. 

If you want a Mexican NGK or NTK catalog, you can download one here:

:: Bujías NGK de México, S.A. de C.V. :: Productos NGK - Bujías, Cables, Sensores, Capuchones

The fact that it's a Mexican manufactured, Hardbody crew cab makes it difficult to help you with the trans mount. We never got the Hardbody Crew Cab in the US, so our part catalogs won't have listings for it. We didn't get the 4-door models until the Frontier (or, Navara, in Mexico).


----------

